# Urgent help needed



## dr_aryan (Oct 19, 2012)

hi! wanted to decide between canon sx 150is; nikon coolpix l310 and fujifilm finepix 2980. Plz help

My budget is b/w 9k-12 k


----------



## dpkml (Oct 20, 2012)

Please refer to this thread that I started a while back
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/164716-anybody-tested-sx160-related-suggestion.html

I ordered a Canon SX160 IS this morning based on everyone's helpful comments. I got it for 10500 on ebay using a coupon.
Besides,what I recollect from everyone's advice and my own research(going on from past 6 months)

sx150-Fugly body(I know it aint that bad, but hey! personal opinion), closer to life pics, awesome MACRO,Good price, BEST choice if you want to learn manual controls and are okay with AA batteries and low battery issues(Rechargeable ones solve this problem) .
Better get the newer model SX160(which is better looking than SX150) from ebay or adexmart.com

Coolpix310- It has NO manual controls. Its a decent buy if you dont want that. I will still suggest SX150(as it has a decent auto-mode and good presets)

Fuji s2980-- I LOVED its shape(for this price). Its got a VERY good image quality in daylight and a well-lit ambience. But as soon as the lights go dim, so does its performance.
I actually let go of this cam due to its sad low-light/indoor performance. I find it a deal breaker. Its daytime photos were amazing, IMO, but after discussing a lot with some experienced guys I realized that this cam isnt good for me. Besides, it uses 4 AA batteries! 

So now you have to decide.


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2012)

If you just want to pick the one among the three, it's SX150. or

You would like to give us some details like what you actually want in this budget...


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 20, 2012)

Sir: actually im a novice as far as cams are concerned and dont have much idea. Earlier I had a basic digital cam: Samsung 10 MP with 5x zoom fully automatic. Want to upgrade.......This require help of experst as to which is a best but in the segment 9k-12k.


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 20, 2012)

Im a novice and have a samsung 10 mp cam with 5x zoom. want to upgrade. I dont have much idea about cams and thus need the advise of experts as to which cam is best in this segment....


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2012)

go for sx160IS


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2012)

Okie...

This sounds like you want a camera for general purpose. So I am assume, you are OK with
>5x zoom,
fast shooting,
compact body (small enough to fit in your pocket)
decent video recording,
better than average battery life

I think one of these should suit you...
Nikon S8200
Nikon S9100


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 20, 2012)

nac said:


> Okie...
> 
> This sounds like you want a camera for general purpose. So I am assume, you are OK with
> >5x zoom,
> ...



I have personally tested this pair of Nikon cameras and won't recommend them at all.
Their image stablization sucks when compared to Canon/Sony/Panasonic.


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 21, 2012)

67 view and only 5 replies!!!!!


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> I have personally tested this pair of Nikon cameras and won't recommend them at all.
> Their image stablization sucks when compared to Canon/Sony/Panasonic.



But the reviews doesn't say it's really that pathetic. Even the S9100's DIS during video recording seems to be reasonably good. Still I take your word...

Panasonic SZ7 if you (OP) would like zoom
Sony WX50


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 21, 2012)

Plz reply and help me choose in between these three cams


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

Which three??? The models you put in the first post?


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 21, 2012)

@ nac Yup. the three i posted and plz also give the reosons or a comparitive analysis


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

All the three produce good images. I haven't seen any reviews for S2980 since it was launched. Only one review for L310. So its based on spec...

And for your information, I own SX130 predecessor of SX150. SX150 is a little upgrade from SX130. Increased megapixels, added eyefi probably few more scene modes and dedicated video button. So you can very well rate them both equally as far as image quality is concern. 

S2980 is a successor of S2950 which is one of the most popular camera in flickr. S2980 is more like a firmware upgrade than "real" upgrade. Just optical zoom is enabled while recording videos with S2980 (guys correct me if I am wrong).

Both these two cameras does have manual exposure controls. Canon have few things in it's favour low light performance, 2xAA, MF, better video, better shutter range, OIS, price and CHDK against S2980's EVF and focal range.

L310 does have better focal range than the other two but sensor shift, 4 sec long exposure, mono recording, 4xAA and price makes me to suggest you SX150 over the other two models.

So SX150 it is...


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 21, 2012)

Just suggest me is it dificult to shoot with a cam with so many controls like canon 150? also how gud is the nikon coolpix 6300?


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

^  You always have auto mode... You can just point and shoot. Don't worry...


----------



## dpkml (Oct 21, 2012)

If you really want easy point and shoot functionality with great image quality,why dont you just go for IXUS series? 
They look good and are very easy to use.Besides they are pocket-able as well.


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

Latest IXUS series cams are out of his budget.


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 21, 2012)

What is mono recording and does 4 sec long exposure time make any difference. Because i think being a novice i wont be able to use and manage so many controls which canon offer. thus i think nikon 310 is a better bet with a better battery back up, better zoom and automated controls. what do u sauy guys?


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

Doc, We are just posting our comments. Buy the one you like...

You can go up to 12k. Cam itself will cost 10.5k. I guess, you will get one set of rechargeable batteries. At least you will need one extra set of batteries and a quick charger. That will cost around 1.5k Roughly 1k above your budget.

So here goes my previous suggestion *S9100*
Cheaper, faster, better IQ than L310. Just check out...


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 21, 2012)

S9100 is not less than 13. 5 k. i have to decide between nikon l310 and canon 150


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

For about 11k you can get it from ebay...


----------



## dpkml (Oct 22, 2012)

I would just re-emphasize here that its totally your choice on which camera you choose.
But if your are in any way inclined towards SX150 , DO checkout its newer model the SX160 which is for 11.5k and today is the last day to avail the 1000 rupees discount on ebay.So, it will come out to be 10500/-
Not just this model, but you can get 1000 off on any camera that you choose. But , that offer is till 23rd,Oct. 
Choose wisely, but i'll say choose quick.


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply but i would like the help of experts to compare canon 150 is and nikon l300


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

^ You mean L310???

Unfortunately there ain't enough expert reviews out there for L310... Only (up to my knowledge) ephotozine have reviewed both the cameras.


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally after much research bought dis one:


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

^Congrats and happy clicking...

Do share us your work...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## dr_aryan (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.......... am still learning d intricacies and will need ur help continously


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2012)

Sure... we're are happy to help...


----------

